# Vostok Komandirski



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Good Evening!

This one arrived today, having been fished out of the Bay more or less by accident last week. I'm rather pleased with it:



Komandirski01small by wotsch, on Flickr

The previous owner reckons the watch is from the early 80s. As I have absolutely no idea about Vostoks, I can't comment and would much appreciate your opinions. There seems to be some cracking-like patterns on the dial (not on the glass), which don't look quite so obvious in real life as on the photo - I assume this is due to age and not design.

Here's the watch back:



Komandirski04small by wotsch, on Flickr

The watch has a screw-down crown, some minor scratches on the glass and hardly any marks on the case (except the scratch on the back you can clearly see above).

Here's the movement:



Komandirski03small by wotsch, on Flickr

Is this a Vostok 2414? I read that would be the movement to expect. There's what looks like a small 'B' under the balance wheel, which I assume is the Vostok logo as also seen on the dial. So far, the watch is keeping good time. I'll certainly be wearing it for the next couple of days, so I'll know more later in the week.

I've read that there are a lot of fake Komandirski's around - is this one genuine? What characteristics point one way or the other?

Looking forward to your feedback.

Cheers!

-wotsch


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Earlier watches were marked USSR whereas later ones were marked Russia and they have wobbly crowns. That's my knowledge of Vostoks in one sentence :smartass:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I would say you are right, early 80s judging from bezel style. The movement seems like a 2414 too.

The cracking on the dial has more to do with exposure to sun light than age. It's one of the mysteries of the Vostoks... some crack, some don't. It has something to do with the metallic paint used on the dials and the blues and greens are usually more susceptible to that and colour variation.

Your's seem legit enough but it's very hard to tell with Russian watches. There wasn't a strict specification for this or that model like with Swiss watches. Some details and even movements change with the same model and production year. Your's is a legit one IMHO.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I owned similar Vostok-Komandirskie Mini.I put white leather strap on it and my wife wore it for a month and then just gave up of screwing and unscrewing the crown everyday just to wind it.The watch is now in USA and I know Keri Jane is pleased with it :notworthy:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks like a type 34 case with a 2414 movement 1980's seems right, so pre the break up of the Soviet Union. The paint on the dials does tend to crack and discolour very easily as said before it's the UV that does it. Damn good watches wear it and enjoy. You can usually tell from the hands and crown, but it's not certain the soviets had a habit of using parts up at the factories, yours look right

Kev

Edit for spelling


----------

